# Thanks to Coversure...



## empsburna

Just a quick thanks to Lloyd for sorting out public/product liability insurance for my wife. 

Good Banter - Check
Good Cover - Check
Good Price - Check

When it comes to insurance it is good to speak to someone that knows the market, knows what is available and isn't sitting there reading from a script on a screen.

(And to top it all of the schedule/wording turned up the very next day!)


----------



## cheekymonkey

should everybody have public/product liability for there wife,:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## Shiny

No problem, glad i could help :thumb:



cheekymonkey said:


> should everybody have public/product liability for there wife,:doublesho:lol::lol:


We can insure the impossible, but we can't perform miracles. I need to understand a risk before i can insure it, try as i might, i still can't understand even my own wife. :lol:


----------

